# Tucker, Tonka, Ken and Karen 2013!!!



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

Happy New Year, from Tucker and Tonka. 
Ken and I set up the tripod and took some belated Christmas pictures yesterday!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*HERE ARE a few more*

Here are a few more!


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

Love the pictures Karen, you all look great. Thanks for sharing and a Happy Belated New Year to you all!!!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Great pictures Karen! Tonka & Tucker are so beautiful, they complement each other.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Love the pictures! Humans and dogs all look great. Happy New Year to you all.


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

What a happy family!


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Karen519 said:


> Happy New Year, from Tucker and Tonka.
> Ken and I set up the tripod and took some belated Christmas pictures yesterday!


Looks like a wonderful time!


----------



## Oakley&SegersMom (Feb 1, 2009)

OMG these are priceless! Tucker and Tonka go so well together. I love all of the pics and laughed out loud at the one of your hubby getting a huge kiss LOL And I really like the wavy wall shelf with the pictures on it - very different! Happy New Year to you.
Carol


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

Great pictures Karen..love the picture #2 with Tonka on your husbands lap and look Tonka is getting from Tucker...I think I've got the names right...priceless!

Pete


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Lovely photos!


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Wonderful photos. Happy New Year and thanks for sharing.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Nice family pics Karen! Tell Ken I bet he has a nice smile...


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Thanks*

Thanks for all of the sweet comments.
Those wavy wall shelves were from Home Depot about 10 years ago! 
We just love them-they really are like art. If you look to the left, two of the top shelves-we have Munchkin & Gizmo's ashes and Smooch and Snobear's ashes.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

great photos as always! What are the dogs looking at in the 4th picture?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tucker and Tonka*

In the fourth picture, Tucker and Tonka are looking at Ken. 

He's trying to get them to pose!


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

I love these pictures! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Vinnie's Mom (Jun 9, 2012)

The pictures are wonderful and you have a beautiful home! I like the shelves too.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sarahdove (Feb 27, 2011)

*Precious pics~~~~~~~~~~~~ :--heart:*

*Just love looking at pics that everyone posts*


----------



## goldilover2650 (Jun 14, 2012)

Great photos...thanks for sharing! I love the one of Tonka on your husband's lap. I always giggle when big dogs think they are little lap dogs!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kjohnstone82 (Sep 24, 2012)

Lovely photos, the one where your hubby it getting a big kiss made me chuckle


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Lovely pictures. Thanks for sharing them.Tonka makes a great lap dog. And Tucker is handsome.


----------



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

Happy New Year - 2013!
Happy Time


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Great pics! Happy New Year to you all, too, from me and Renny!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Thank you*

Thank you!!


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

Love the pictures! Thank you for sharing them Karen and Happy New Year!!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Thank you*

Thank you!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Great pictures!!!


----------



## CarlosW9FE (Jul 17, 2012)

Great pictures. They look like they are very happy dogs. Happy New Year and thank you for posting


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

What a Beautiful Family


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Happy New year to you all.

Great pictures, the boys look great, very happy and so healthy. Love Tonka, he looks like a big cuddly Teddy Bear, must be wonderful cuddling with him.


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Lovely photo's Karen. You are blessed.


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Karen - Happy New Year to you and your lovely family. I love all your pictures. Thanks for sharing


----------



## mmacleod75 (Apr 7, 2012)

Those are fantastic photos...thanks for sharing  I love their beautiful coats, I bet you spend a lot of time grooming, they look all fluffy and gorgeous.  Happy Holidays (even though I'm a few days late LOL)


----------



## Buddysmyheart (Dec 28, 2011)

Wonderful photo's! Thanks for sharing..Tucker and Tonka are so sweet...lots of love in those pictures! Happy New Year to you, Ken, Tucker and Tonka!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Looking good, Ken and Karen and Tonka and Tucker


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Blessed*

We are ALL BLESSED TO have one another!
Tucker and Tonka are the light of our lives!
They go to the groomer every 3 months, I think it's too much myself.
I brush Tucker once in awhile, but Tonka does not tolerate being brushed longer than 30 seconds, unless he's up on a table. I clearly can't pick him up!!
They are BOTH CUDDLY TEDDY BEARS!!


----------



## Mr. Bojangles (Sep 15, 2011)

Wonderful family photos!


----------



## camsdad (Jan 7, 2013)

Great photos of a loving family


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Thank you*

Thank you to all of you, for your sweet comments!


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Roooooooooooos to all


----------



## LilBitBit (Jan 15, 2012)

In your first batch of pictures, picture #3 - I recognize that look, I get it all the time when Hiro is getting his chest scratched. Like "yeah, that's right, this is the life I live"!

Absolutely wonderful pictures!


----------

